# New Halloween Haunt Documentary: Voices of October



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey gang, just wanted to let you know about a new haunt documentary that I'm a part of called VOICES OF OCTOBER. It is due out in April on DVD and On Demand formats. It's really a love letter to Halloween and home haunters. Here's the Official Facebook page for updates... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Voices-of-October-Diary-of-a-Halloween-Home-Haunt/1567920526826081?pnref=story


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

*VOICES OF OCTOBER DVD: Diary of a Home Haunt*

Hey all...the DVD of our documentary VOICES OF OCTOBER was released. It's 9 years in the making, and it's pretty unique, I think. Sections like "Growing Up Halloween", a look at HALLOWEEN MACHINE magazine and another look at the local horror convention make up some of the 75 minute runtime.

Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.createspace.com/435562

It will be available for stream very soon, possibly in the next ten days or so. This forum has a special thanks in the credits, as over the years I have followed and continue to learn from all you good people, and it's comforting to know that there are other weirdos like me.

If you're having severe Halloween withdrawals, watch our movie. It's almost halfway to Halloween! :jol:


----------

